# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa presentará a OIE expediente para declarar a Perú libre de enfermedad de vacas locas a fines de año

## gpacheco

*En mayo del 2010 se recibiría dicho reconocimiento para territorio nacional*  *Lima, may. 26 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) presentará a fines del 2009 ante la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE) un expediente mediante el cual solicita que se declare a Perú como libre o con riesgo insignificante de la enfermedad de Encefalopatía Espongiforme Bovina (EEB), comúnmente conocida como mal de las vacas locas. 
“Estamos en la fase de elaboración del expediente, para lo cual contamos con 1,095 muestras de bovinos negativas a la enfermedad, las que fueron tomadas en el período 2004 – 2008”, declaró el director de Sanidad Vegetal del Senasa, Glen Halze. 
Comentó que anualmente, de diciembre a enero, un comité de especialistas de la OIE se reúne para recibir los expedientes de diversos países pertenecientes a la organización, los cuales buscan ser declarados libres de alguna enfermedad o plaga. 
“Una vez recibidos estos documentos pasan por un período de análisis y evaluación, llegando a la reunión plenaria de la OIE que se realiza en mayo sólo aquellos expedientes con posibilidad de ser aprobados”, detalló a la agencia Andina. 
Por este motivo, se espera que en mayo del 2010 el expediente peruano pueda recibir la aprobación, con lo cual el país sería reconocido internacionalmente como libre del mal de las vacas locas, refirió. 
Halze explicó que realizar un informe de este tipo demanda por lo menos un período de trabajo de entre cinco y seis años, porque además de la recolección de muestras se tiene que realizar una adecuación a la normativa manejada por la OIE, entre otras actividades. 
“Por ejemplo, hay una norma sobre el uso de alimentos o proteínas de rumiantes que la hemos  hecho  mucho más estricta pues un mal manejo podría conllevar a un riesgo para el país”, dijo. 
Asimismo, indicó que otro aspecto que se ha endurecido es la importación de carnes de bovinos, ya que es uno de los medios más comunes para el traslado de esta enfermedad. 
“Estamos controlando cómo se está utilizando este tipo de proteínas en la alimentación de los rumiantes, especialmente en los camales ubicados en el país”, anotó.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú y Panamá firmaron Tratado de Libre Comercio Artículo: Perú y Corea firman Tratado de Libre Comercio Artículo: Perú es declarado libre de enfermedad de "vacas locas" Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a paltas frescas de Chile para fines industriales Expediente de ingreso de palta Hass peruana a EEUU pasó a período de post-consulta

----------

